# Drill Press Vise Mod



## Buffalo21 (May 3, 2020)

Yesterday, my neighbor had a 5” x 3/4” aluminum disk, that goes to some kind of bracket that holds something to do with a depth finder for his boat, it needed (4) 5/16”holes drilled and tapped. I thought for a few moments, then remembered the drill press vise mod I did yrs ago, just for this kind of job. I basically grew up in my grandfather’s machine shop, I saw this there and some years later did it to my drill press vise.

I drilled a series of 3/16” holes, 1” deep, in the jaws of vise, then using some taper pins, hold the round object so it doesn’t move during the drilling and tapping operation.here a a couple of pictures of the mod, I used a 4-1/2” grinding disk as an example of the round object.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (May 3, 2020)

that's really clever, I'll remember that one!


----------



## savarin (May 3, 2020)

I like that idea, definitely stealing that.


----------



## Manual Mac (May 3, 2020)

So simple and so brilliant


----------



## chip maker (May 4, 2020)

Sorry but I am going to steal this idea from you also !!!!!


----------



## BGHansen (May 4, 2020)

Your grandpa had a great idea.  Looks like Mitee-Bite might owe him some royalties.  They sell something for mills that's very similar; VersaGrip jaws.

Bruce


----------



## Buffalo21 (May 4, 2020)

BGHansen said:


> Your grandpa had a great idea.  Looks like Mitee-Bite might owe him some royalties.  They sell something for mills that's very similar; VersaGrip jaws.
> 
> Bruce
> 
> ...



i have no idea, who’s original idea it was, all I know was all of the shop’s vises where drilled for it, and they used it constantly.


----------

